
Notes from a 1984 Tech Talk About Programming Languages - myinnerbanjo
https://codesmithdev.com/notes-from-a-1984-tech-talk-about-programming-languages/
======
kstenerud
Between your giant header and the "we're online, talk to us" chat thing at the
bottom, I'm literally left with only half my screen to read the article.

I feel like I'm trying to drive a bus from the back seat.

~~~
myinnerbanjo
I reposted just to the video. Sorry about that.
[https://youtu.be/Jtvgf_CyiS0](https://youtu.be/Jtvgf_CyiS0)

